# altes Angelgerät



## Criss81 (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe die Tage mal den Keller aufgeräumt und bin dadurch auf die Idee gekommen dieses Thema zu erstellen. 

Welches ist eure *älteste selbstgekaufte Rute/Rolle *die Ihr noch besitzt und / oder auch noch benutzt. Selbstgekauft deshalb, weil ich weiß das hier einige Liebhaber alter/antiker Ruten unterwegs sind.

Also ich habe noch eine Comoran Hechtrute, WG bis 80g (damals  25 DM) die mittlerweile 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und immernoch ihre Dienste beim Hechtansitz verrichtet. 

Ich denke dass ist zu toppen, legt mal los, ich bin echt gespannt. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## DokSnyder (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Meine Älteste Rute die ich noch verwende ist eine Edition I Heavy Feeder von Balzer. Meistens verwende ich die letztlich dann doch nicht, darf ja nicht kaputt gehen, aber dabei hab ich die immer wenns zum Feedern geht. 
Eine Edition I Carp hab ich letztes Jahr leider beim einladen kaputt gemacht, dabei war da fast keine Belastung drauf. 
Haben mich beide damals ein Schweinegeld gekostet.

Dazu noch eine Alta X, glaube die waren so aus dem Jahr 92 oder so, müsste ich im alten Katalog nachgucken.

Gruß
Dok


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Meinst du mit "selbstgekauft" "ehemals selbst *neu* gekauft"?

Wenn du es so meinst, wäre das bei mir ne ca. 20 Jahre alte Teleskop -"Butt- und Heringsrute" von DAM. Die ist dermaßen runtergerissen, dass ich sie nur nachts hernehme. Zum Aalfischen aber perfekt.


----------



## williwurm (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

alte angel u,rollen hab fiele von opa und papa und dan meine  älteste ist 1900 und ist vollfonzions und betriebbereit|kopfkrat:vik:


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Meine allerersten beiden Angeln, es waren Sets der Firma Noris, die gibt es nicht mehr, die habe ich restlos zerangelt. Ich kann mich aber noch sehr gut an den blassgelben und den dunkelbraunen Stock mit der laut schnarrenden Rolle erinnern.

Meine erste selbstgekaufte Angelrute und Rolle besitze ich noch. Die sind so etwas wie Reliquien für mich geworden und werden deshalb auch nicht mehr gefischt. Eine D.A.M. Tele Allround in 360 cm mit 40 - 80 gr. Wurfgewicht und dazu eine D.A.M. Quick 330. Ich war damals 12 Jahre und habe über ein Jahr alles zusammengespart, was nur ging. Taschengeld, Geburtstags- und Weihnachtsgeld und am Ende hat mir mein Vater noch was draufgelegt, sonst hätte es nicht mehr für zwei Schnurfüllungen Damyl gereicht.

Ich fühlte mich damals wie Izaak Walton himself, der mir damals aber noch gänzlich unbekannt war. #6

Die älteste Rute die ich besitze ist eine gespließte Hechtspinnrute aus den 50ern. Die ist immer noch bolzengerade und tut es, wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Criss81 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

@williwurm: genau sowas meine ich nicht, ich habe auch noch eine gespleiste Bambusrute, die (soweit mir bekannt) mittlerweile in der dritten Generation in unserer Familie weitergegeben wird. (also von opa->vater-> an mich) 

@Kohlmeise: ja ich meine "ehemals selbstgekaufte" und nicht die Schätzchen von Papa, Opa, Uropa...oder bei Ebay ersteigerte, auf dem Trödelmarkt oder sonst wo geschossenen antiken Stöcke.


----------



## Criss81 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Andal schrieb:


> Meine erste selbstgekaufte Angelrute und Rolle besitze ich noch. Die sind so etwas wie Reliquien für mich geworden und werden deshalb auch nicht mehr gefischt. Eine D.A.M. Tele Allround in 360 cm mit 40 - 80 gr. Wurfgewicht und dazu eine D.A.M. Quick 330. Ich war damals 12 Jahre und habe über ein Jahr alles zusammengespart, was nur ging. Taschengeld, Geburtstags- und Weihnachtsgeld und am Ende hat mir mein Vater noch was draufgelegt, sonst hätte es nicht mehr für zwei Schnurfüllungen Damyl gereicht.



Das find ich toll, da merkt man welchen Wert die Sachen für dich haben.


----------



## Dart (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Meine allererste Angel war ein 1.80cm Vollglasstock, Geschenk meiner Eltern zum 8. Burzeltag, um den Lütten glücklich zu machen.
Davor hatte ich Bambus-Leihgaben von einem Onkel zum stippen. Der erste selbst ersparte, war eine 4,50m Teleskoprute franz. Herkunft, da war ich 14J. tonnenschwer mit Metallringen aber meins.|supergri
Viele schöne Schleien, Brassen und Karpfen haben ihre Bekanntschaft gemacht.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Gerade wenn man schon ein paar Jährchen in der Anglersuppe schwimmt, sieht man, wie günstig eigentlich Angelgeräte geworden sind.

Sicherlich sind auch heute 500,- € kein Pappenstil für eine Rute mit Rolle, aber vergleicht man es mit den Löhnen aus den 60ern und den damals verlangten Preisen, dann wirds einem warm!

Eine gute Rute kostete damasl gleich locker mal 100,- bis 200,- DM, die ein Handwerker erst mal verdient haben wollte! Nur so als Anhaltspunkt. 1980 bekam ich ein Lehrlingsgehalt von 170,- DM monatlich!

Ganz abgesehen davon war das Angebot auch eher bescheiden. Der 68er Abu-Katalog (ich habe ihn noch und gebe ihn nicht her!) war ein dünnes Heftchen in DIN A5, also kein vergleich zu den "Telefonbüchern" von heute. 

Am Ort hatten wir ein kleines Sportgeschäft mit Angelzubehör. Ich glaube, dass heute in meiner Kiepe mehr Zeug zu finden ist. Wollte ich mehr (sehen), dann musste ich schon nach München. entweder zu Waffen Bavaria, zum Krauser an den Ostbahnhof, oder zu Niedermayer. In letzteren Laden traute ich mich als Bub nicht hinein, denn alleine die Preise in der Auslage schreckten mehr ab, als ein tollwütiger Kettenhund. Diese Firma vertat u.a. das House of Hardy in Bayern. Da gab es Fliegenruten, für die hätte man auch einen VW Käfer haben können!

Aber schön wars schon!


----------



## Criss81 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Andal schrieb:


> Sicherlich sind auch heute 500,- € kein Pappenstil für eine Rute mit Rolle, aber vergleicht man es mit den Löhnen aus den 60ern und den damals verlangten Preisen, dann wirds einem warm!
> 
> Eine gute Rute kostete damasl gleich locker mal 100,- bis 200,- DM, die ein Handwerker erst mal verdient haben wollte! Nur so als Anhaltspunkt. 1980 bekam ich ein Lehrlingsgehalt von 170,- DM monatlich!



*Achtung Ironie an*

Damals brauchte man wahrscheinlich auch keine 10 Ruten um jede Fischart beangeln zu können, oder?

*Ironie aus*|wavey:


----------



## Dart (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber schön wars schon!


Ganz sicher, die Nase platt drücken an der Schaufensterscheibe hatte schon etwas Sehnsüchtiges.
Kann mich noch gut an meine ersten Ledgerruten erinnern, die wurden damals, genau wie die ersten Karpfenruten englischer Bauart, für die breite Masse von Balzer angeboten.|bigeyes
Mag man heutzutage kaum glauben, da Balzer ja eher zur Billigmarke verkümmert ist.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Woher denn. Mit meiner Tele Allround ging es überall und auf alles. Ganz wurscht, ob es Köderfische, Hechte mit dem Blinker, oder Forellen am Bach waren. Ich kam gar nicht auf die Idee, dass ich etwas anderes brauchen könnte, als meine Traumteleskoprute mit dem knallroten Gummigriff!


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Rute : DAM Tegernsee ( Grün - Metallic ) , 2,10 m, 60 g WG, Vollglas ( 1968, von meinem ersten Lehrlingsgehalt gekauft. Preis : ca. 30,00 - 40,00 DM, bei 110 DM Brutto verdienst ). Diese Serie ist bei den älteren Freunden bestimmt noch bekannt ( Tegernsee- Walchensee - Müggelsee ..:k:k )

Wendefuß - Rolle : Scout 8-100 ( Angler ) meine erste Rolle überhaupt, Anfang der 60 er Jahre für 4,00 DM vom Taschengeld gekauft ....

@ Andal, die Alround, waren das nicht diese blauen Modelle mit den leicht dreieckigen Ringen ? Ich glaube, so ein Ding hab auch einmal gehabt.


----------



## Gern am Wasser (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Meine "erste" hab ich mitte der Siebziger in Holland gekauft, ein knatschgelbes Fieberglasstöckchen.
Ein laut klingelndes Rölleken wurde mittels Kunststoffringen am Korkgriff fixiert.
Ich hab mit dem Ding jeden Tag am Hafen gesessen und Aalquappen gefangen, herrlich.
Mein Urlaubstaschengeld war futsch, aber eine Leidenschaft war geweckt.
Ganz hinten im Keller steht es noch in einer Ecke und wartet auf`s Enkelchen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Ich weiß das noch wie heute. 
Damals gabs bei uns noch so einen kleinen Miniladen der neben diversen Tomaten und Konservendosen eben auch ein wenig, wie nannte es sich, "Jagd- und Fischereibedarf" feil bot. Ich drückte mir schon als schwarzangelnder 5-jähriger die Nase an der Scheibe platt, ob der Schätze, die da im Fenster lagerten (es waren bestimmt 4! verschiedene Ruten :q). Die erste Combo gabs dann noch zu Weihnachten geschenkt, mein Vater kannte jemanden, der wieder jemand kannte, der bei der DAM arbeitete (waren von Gunzenhausen bis zu meinem Geburtsort ja auch nur 18 km), so dass man auch mit sattem Rabbatt rechnen konnte.

Die oben schon beschriebene "Butt- und Heringsrute" kaufte ich mir aber dann im Geschäft, ganz ohne Ermäßigung. Gekostet hat sie damals um die 85 Mark. Ich war noch Schüler, keine Ahnung, wie und bei wem ich mir das Geld zusammen schnorrte #6.

Irgendwie schön, wieder mal an die Anfänge und den tüddeligen Laden zurückzudenken. Nun ist da ein Jeansshop drin, wie beinahe überall ist die Welt vorangeschritten und hat die "Gemischtwarenläden" mitgenommen. War eine etwas einfacherere Zeit, vor allem für Kinder, damals.


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Die erste Rute war blau, 180 cm lang und ein wunderschönes Glasfieberstöckchen mit einer einfachen Plastikrolle.
Gabs von Opa zum 7. als Geschenk,weil meine Haselnußgerte doch nicht so schön war.
Die Rolle ist schon lange hinüber,mit dem Glasfieberstöckchen hat mein Sohn im zarten Alter von 4 Jahren seine ersten Hornfische gefangen. Und heute steht die immer noch im Schrank und zwar für immer.


----------



## Rheinweib (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Hallöchen, meine älteste Rute ist eine Matchrute (X-Kev-Carbon von DAM) steht drauf. Ich liebe dieses Teil über alles, die war damals vor etwa 22 Jahren richtig teuer (knapp 300.-DM). Da hängt eine genauso alte Shakespeare-Rolle dran, die tadellos läuft. Tolle Combi, macht immer noch mords Spass, damit zu fischen.

Gruss Heike


----------



## Petterson (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Knispel schrieb:


> Rute : DAM Tegernsee ( Grün - Metallic ) ,
> @ Andal, die Alround, waren das nicht diese blauen Modelle mit den leicht dreieckigen Ringen ? Ich glaube, so ein Ding hab auch einmal gehabt.


 
Nicht ganz; die blauen Teleruten mit den "Polygonalringen" waren die "Airway". Die waren damals zusammen mit der Quick Finessa Rollenserie mein unerreichbarer Traum! Die "Allround" hatten anfangs zwar auch diese Dreieckringe, wurden dann aber von runden Ringen mit weißen Keramikeinlagen und schwarzem Schlauchüberzug am Handteil abgelöst. In dieser Alterskategorie bewegen sich auch meine ersten Schätze, von denen ich einige im Winter immer noch zum Ruttenfischen einsetze (weil teleskopisch, robust und absolut unkompliziert auch mit klammen, steifgefrorenen Fingern): DAM Tele-Allround (hab eine ältere mit rotem und eine mit schwarzem Griff), Daiwa Regal-Line (weinrote durchscheinende Glasfaser) und als Rollen DAM Quick Finessa de Luxe und eine Daiwa Silver. Komme heute noch irgendwie ins Schwärmen:k.
Ach ja, alles so 70er bis 80er Jahre.


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Denn hab ich die beiden Modelle verwechselt, ich meinte diese mit der "Tennisschlägergriff - Ummantelung".


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Rheinweib schrieb:


> Hallöchen, meine älteste Rute ist eine Matchrute (X-Kev-Carbon von DAM) steht drauf. Ich liebe dieses Teil über alles, die war damals vor etwa 22 Jahren richtig teuer (knapp 300.-DM). Da hängt eine genauso alte Shakespeare-Rolle dran, die tadellos läuft. Tolle Combi, macht immer noch mords Spass, damit zu fischen.
> 
> Gruss Heike


 
1989 waren 300 DM aber auch schon ein stolzes Sümmchen für eine Rute ( für die jüngeren Kollegen : 300 DM entspricht 153,39 Euronen )


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Der Tennisschlägergriff war später. Die Ur-Allround hatte einen roten Schlauchgriff, der Länge nach fein gerippt und dazu Edelstahldrahtringe.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Oh mann, für meine Tele X-Kev-Carbon Carp bräuchte ich ganz dringend ein Ersatzteil, nur woher nehmen???


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Diese Zeit habe ich auch immer noch in der Nase. Die anglerischen 70er rochen nach *Plötzol* von D.A.M.! Irgendwie schade, dass es diesen Angelteig aus der Tube nicht mehr gibt. Beim Köderfischfang war er ungemein praktisch, weil so gut wie unverderblich und auch Karpfen mochten ihn irgendwie gerne.


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Andal schrieb:


> Diese Zeit habe ich auch immer noch in der Nase. Die anglerischen 70er rochen nach *Plötzol* von D.A.M.! Irgendwie schade, dass es diesen Angelteig aus der Tube nicht mehr gibt. Beim Köderfischfang war er ungemein praktisch, weil so gut wie unverderblich und auch Karpfen mochten ihn irgendwie gerne.


 
Plötzol - ja - in gelb, weis oder rot  |supergri 

die ganze Kiepe hat nach dem Zeug sehr aromatisch und wirklich angenehm gerochen. ich mochte den Geruch.:l


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Andal schrieb:


> Diese Zeit habe ich auch immer noch in der Nase. Die anglerischen 70er rochen nach *Plötzol* von D.A.M.! Irgendwie schade, dass es diesen Angelteig aus der Tube nicht mehr gibt. Beim Köderfischfang war er ungemein praktisch, weil so gut wie unverderblich und auch Karpfen mochten ihn irgendwie gerne.


 

Plötzol...., wie geil ist denn das, da wieder mal dran erinnert zu werden!!!!!

|good:|good:|good:

Wobei: Ich glaube nicht, dass in dem "Teig" außer Chemie irgendwas drin war.
:m


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Er roch irgendwie nach Anis und war recht ölig. Man hatte immer recht geschmeidige Finger. :q


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Plötzol...., wie geil ist denn das, da wieder mal dran erinnert zu werden!!!!!
> 
> |good:|good:|good:
> 
> ...


 
Ich erinnere mich daran, ihn auch selber probiert zu haben, schmeckte garnicht schlecht und ich lebe immer noch ..:q


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Da gab es auch noch so ein Duftwässerchen : Schünemann´s Spezial für stehendes oder fließendes Wasser, das haben wir uns immer in unseren Toastbrot - Teig gemischt. Muss auch auf Anisbasis gewesen sein, duftete sehr angenehm.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Für mich sind meine anglerischen Jugendjahre in den 80ern untrennbar mit DAM verbunden. Wie gesagt, das alte Werk war in der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft beheimatet. 
Shakespaere war die einizige Firma, die ich sonst noch kannte.

Als ich anfing, waren die Smaragd-Vollglasruten noch zu haben, ebenso die 1001er Reihe, die Finessa XL, der absolute und finanziell unerreichbare Traum war aber die Airway-Serie. Dann noch der "Bärenstarke", das waren die begleitenden Worte meiner frühen Jugend.


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

@Kohlmeise

das was heute Shimano und co. ist, war in der Zeit in deutschland D.A.M. und Shakespaere. ABU gab es hier auch schon, aber preislich jenseits von gut und böse. Lediglich die Toby - Blinker hatte ich mir von denen gegönnt.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Noris und Balzer gabs auch noch. Balzer hatte ja die Mitchellrollen im Vertrieb und so gegen Mitte der 70er auch recht schöne und leichte Hohlglasruten im Sortiment.


----------



## pike1984 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Meine erste Rute war eine Exori Economic 80 in 3 Metern. Die hab ich mir glaub ich 1994 gekauft, auch schon 16 Jahre her...


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Ja, Noris wurde denn an Shakespaere verkauft und wurde zu Noris - Shakespaere, der "Mutter" von Zepco ....


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Wobei es die amerikanische Firma Zebco ja schon seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg gab. Die stellten ursprünglich Zeitzünder für Fliegerbomben her. Daher auch der Name *Ze*ro*b*omb *Co*mpany.


----------



## Skrxnch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei es die amerikanische Firma Zebco ja schon seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg gab. Die stellten ursprünglich Zeitzünder für Fliegerbomben her. Daher auch der Name *Ze*ro*b*omb *Co*mpany.



Im Ernst|kopfkrat Oder nur angeblich
Ehrlich gesagt das wäre zwar wissenswert, ist andererseits aber irgendwie OT.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Meine älteste, noch erhaltene Rute ist die "Live Bait" von Shakeaspeare. Gekauft Anfang der 80er im Karstadt. 

Die liegt eigentlich nur noch im Regal rum.

Dann habe ich noch 4 Quantum QSS 045, eine QMD W5, eine W4 und eine W8, mit denen ich auch noch fischen gehe. Das waren eine der ersten Freiläufer die aus den USA auf den deutschen Markt kamen.
Außerdem noch eine Daiwa Rute, die "Carbo-Carp" 12ft...

Anbei mal ein Bild von der W8. Ich suche auch noch Teile, besonders E-Spulen für die W8!!


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei es die amerikanische Firma Zebco ja schon seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg gab. Die stellten ursprünglich Zeitzünder für Fliegerbomben her. Daher auch der Name *Ze*ro*b*omb *Co*mpany.


 
So steht es zumindest im Katalog von denen. Die Firma wurde ja 150 Jahre alt.

http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/index.php?page=64&lang=1


----------



## wusel345 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Meine älteste Rute ist meine *erste* Teleskoprute (Bezeichnung weiß ich so nicht, dazu müsste ich in den Keller rennen, aber da ist es mir zu kalt :q), gekauft ca. 1968. 4,80 lang, Farbe blau, 5 Elemente und bleischwer. Der Preis lag damals um die 50.- DM. Die ist und bleibt mein Leben lang in meinem Besitz, aber nur noch zum Anschauen, schon seit Jahren nicht mehr als Gebrauchsgegenstand.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

.....ich habe noch aus meiner Anfängerzeit eine Mitchell 300 & 308 im Keller. :l


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Hatte ich vergessen bei meinem anderen Eintrag..

Ich besitze noch 12 originale "Big S" in verschieden Farben und Größen.
Zwei habe ich vor einigen Wochen für 1,50€ in OVP auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft, einen roten "Midi S" bei einem Händler aus der Gerümpelkiste für 2€.

Außerdem habe ich noch einige andere Kunstköder aus dieser Zeit. DAM Libelle, Effzett`s Made in Germany usw...

Meine "Stieftante" hatte bis Mitte der 80er einen kleinen Angelladen. Daher kam ich gut an DAM-Gerät drann und wurde auch an Geburtstagen und Weihnachten immer gut versorgt.

Airway, Quick Finnessa usw... und ich habe ALLES in meiner Sturm- und Drangzeit aus Geldnot verscherbelt.:c
Außer einer Finessa 440P und einer Balzer Fibrex 3.80m/40.80gr.... die habe ich Anfang der 90er am Angelplatz liegen lassen.

Ich kenne einen Händler, der hat in seinem Laden noch einige Schätze aus dieser Zeit rumfliegen, wie z.Bsp. eine Handgearbeitete Karpfenrute aus England und andere Ruten als diese noch zu horrenden Preisen nur in GB oder bei wenigen Deutschen Händlern zu beziehen waren.
Außerdem noch viele Sachen aus der alten Zebco-Zeit. Wenn ich mich mal "quälen" will, fahre ich hin, kaufe mit eine Kleinigkeit und stöbere ein wenig.


----------



## Anglerniki (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Hallo,
ich hab mal ne frage: Weiß einer von euch ob irgenteine dieser *Rollen* etwas wert ist?( Ich glaube nicht, aber bevor sie verramscht werden:m)

Dam quick 103
Ryobi lxo4n
Dam quick 222
Kosmos No. 1016:q

Naja vielen dank für eure Antworten.:m


----------



## Paradize (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Ich wollte auch mal wissen wie alt eine Rolle ist die ich besitze , es handelt sich bei der Rolle um eine Daiwa J-25 , im Internet finde ich dazu keine Informationen.


----------



## Petterson (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Paradize schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal wissen wie alt eine Rolle ist die ich besitze , es handelt sich bei der Rolle um eine Daiwa J-25 , im Internet finde ich dazu keine Informationen.


 
Das "J" müsste für den Seriennamen "Jupiter" stehen; DAIWA hatte in den 80ern ein paar Serien mit galaktischen Namen im Programm gehabt (Apollo, Jupiter). Waren alles Rollen eher im unteren Preissegment, die höherwertigen hatten Namen wie "silver", "gold" oder "SS-Whisker". Übrigens wurde DAIWA zu der Zeit auf dem deutschen Markt von Balzer vertrieben.


----------



## friwilli (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Meine erste war eine Bambusrute ohne Rolle (1956) , an der eine Schnur an der Spitze angeknotet wurde, dann kam Babus mit Ringen und einer Wendrolle (1959), 1963 gab es dann die "eierlegende Woll-Milch-Sau" eine Vollglas DAM 1,80m und eine 2,10 Vollglas Shakespeare mit der auf alles geangelt wurde, was Flossen hat. Dazu eine Mitchell 300 und 314. Und die habe ich alle heute noch, aber nicht mehr im Gebrauch, denn es sind viele andere "Geliebte" dazu gekommen. Leider sind Vaters Gesplisste damals zersägt worden um Mutters Blumen zu stützen. Nur eine Spinn- und eine Fliegenrute wurde gerettet. Und außerdem einige Devons, die mindestens 5 Drllinge haben und die Klassiker HiLo und Effzett.


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



friwilli schrieb:


> Leider sind Vaters Gesplisste damals zersägt worden um Mutters Blumen zu stützen. Nur eine Spinn- und eine Fliegenrute wurde gerettet.


 
Bei soetwas kann ich nur

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c

 auf diesen Weg sind bestimmt viele "Schätze" unbewusst für immer zerstört worden.


----------



## der_mirko (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

ich brauch mal eueren Rat. Ich habe eine alte D.A.M. Tele Allround günstig erstanden. Beim näheren ansehen mußte ich feststellen das einer der Rutenringe fehlt, es soll sich bei den Ringen um diese sogenannten Triangularringe von D.A.M handeln. Meine Frage weiß jemand wo man solche Ringe noch bekommt? Ich möchte sie gern wieder in den Originalzustand versetzen. 

Freue mich auf eure Antworten

mfg 
Mirko


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



der_mirko schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich brauch mal eueren Rat. Ich habe eine alte D.A.M. Tele Allround günstig erstanden. Beim näheren ansehen mußte ich feststellen das einer der Rutenringe fehlt, es soll sich bei den Ringen um diese sogenannten Triangularringe von D.A.M handeln. Meine Frage weiß jemand wo man solche Ringe noch bekommt? Ich möchte sie gern wieder in den Originalzustand versetzen.
> 
> ...



Ich meine, daß diese Ringe seinerzeit an den Airway-Ruten verbaut wurden. Vielleicht kannst Du so einen Stab ja günstig ersteigern. Ich glaube nicht, daß es diese Ringe noch einzeln gibt #c


----------



## Hardyfan (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Hallo Mirko,

versuch´s mal hier

http://www.rutenring.de/index.html

Nach Aussage eines Angelkollegen ist der Betreiber sehr nett und bemüht.
Vielleicht weiß er ja weiter.


----------



## Ostfriesenmatze (26. März 2015)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Moin Leute#h,
ich habe noch eine Silstar ET 3100 5,3 m lang mit ner Aktion B 15-30 gr.
Meine Frage an euch:wofür wurde die gebaut?Habe schon gegooglet nur leider Nichts aussagekräftiges gefunden.
Ich vermute das Sie als Telestipprute gedacht ist,allerdings sind die Ringe recht groß.Boloruten haben ja sehr kleine Ringe.
Wer kann mir mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## Andal (26. März 2015)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Das ist einfach eine lange, beringte Friedfischrute. Als sie aktuell war, wurden da solche Feinheiten nicht bewertet und "Bolo" war noch nicht erfunden.


----------



## Ostfriesenmatze (26. März 2015)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Danke Andal#6,
sowas hab ich mir fast schon gedacht,war mir aber unsicher.
Ich benutze Sie zum Stippen mit einer Bolomontage und macht echt spaß damit.


----------



## Andal (26. März 2015)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Warum auch nicht. Grad bei euren vielen Kanälen sind solche robusten Stangen doch ideal. Da kann dann auch gerne mal was größeres an den Haken gehen. Solche Ruten werden dann zwar richtig krumm, nehmen es aber nicht so.


----------



## Ostfriesenmatze (26. März 2015)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

genau bei den meisten kanälen hier kann man quasi am andern Ufer damit angeln#6.Trotz Ihres Alters hat die noch nie was krumgenommen.Der Köder läßt sich auch klasse damit führen|rolleyes


----------



## jranseier (27. März 2015)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist einfach eine lange, beringte Friedfischrute [...] und "Bolo" war noch nicht erfunden.



:vik::vik::vik:

YMMD :q:q:q

ranseier


----------



## MEnkirch (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Älteste Rolle dürfe wohl diese hier sein


----------



## Angler2097 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: altes Angelgerät*

Die häng ich mir an die Spinne


----------

